# Feeling lost - About to start 1st round IVF



## Tulip14 (May 30, 2021)

Hi newbie here, 
I thought I would reach out, 
Where to start with my story 😢....
2017 saw DH & I referred to fertility dept for investigations - DH diagnosed with Klienfelters mosaic which is apparently extreme rare.
This then led us to the decision of using DS due to our situation we were able to start with IUI.

Had to wait 6mths to have my HSG informed a sluggish left tube but no concerns. We continued with treatment and then had 2 x failed IUI's.

Covid hit and things were delayed again, Oct 2020 following a scan they were concerned about a blocked left tube 🤦🏼‍♀️ offered a laproscopy which I accepted. The last 6 mths have been such a roller coaster, they found blocked tube, ovarian cysts & significant endometriosis (no symptoms). I have since had the op to remove the cysts, adhesions & left tube. We were then advised that the best option would be to move to IVF, I was so positive after my op even excited to get going with IVF.

A few weeks ago I had my AMH level repeated
In 2017 it was 11 and now its 1 im devastated they have now warned that I might not respond to the meds and if I do they might not find any eggs/poor quality. I have been advised to take DHEA and they say they are positive. They think my low AMH is due to my recent surgery, I am just so lost atm I honestly cannot see the wood through the trees 😔

Any advice, thoughts or just a general chit chat would be much appreciated xxxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I didn’t want to read and run.... it is daunting trying something new especially when it’s linked to fertility.

I didn’t find this site until after my first round but hope you can get support and help via others who are going through this too
Xx


----------



## Tulip14 (May 30, 2021)

Rio2016 said:


> I didn’t want to read and run.... it is daunting trying something new especially when it’s linked to fertility.
> 
> I didn’t find this site until after my first round but hope you can get support and help via others who are going through this too
> Xx


Thankyou so much, I stumbled on the site and just thought I would try it. I'm currently on a diet mission to get my weight down to the right BMI, so frustrating this time last year I was a perfect weight . Blinking covid and post op feeling sorry for myself. I guess it's the first step forward xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Good luck. I felt very alone at first but found this site and also when I started opening up did find friends (mostly colleagues or former colleagues) who had been through simila. They were a bit older than me
and people I’d not talked to about things like this before.

ive just had my second baby via an egg donor and my sixth round of IVF and I feel very lucky but there were tough days at the start and for many months so def worth building a support network (though mine kept getting pregnant🤣🤣)

xxx


----------

